# Wago 750-8102 E!Cockpit- Fehler -> eventmsg: Event reset:unexpected stop of runtime ?



## SHendrik (25 Januar 2021)

*Wago 750-8102 E!Cockpit- Fehler -> eventmsg: Event reset:unexpected stop of runtime ?*

Hallo Experten.

Ich verwende für meine Hausautomatisierung einen 750-8102. Dieser kommuniziert mit einem 750-352 pber Modbus TCP.

Programmiert wird er mit aktueller E!Cockpit Software. Firmware des Controllers ist die 18 !

Er steuert bei mir das Licht,Rollos,Einzelraumregelung,Openhab(Alexa) usw ...

Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich leider vermehrt Probleme mit dem Controller.

Die Runtime bleibt einfach stehen !

Im Diagnoselogging finde ich nur die Zeile: *eventmsg: Event reset:unexpected stop of runtime

*Das WBM ist noch erreichbar, mein Programm bzw. WebVisu läuft nicht mehr ...

Den Controller und Koppler habe ich schon testweise getauscht, kein Erfolg.

Leider habe ich in der Vergangenheit viele Änderungen an der Software/Hardware gemacht.

Und anderem habe ich eine RS232 Klemme zum Auslesen meiner Wärmepumpe eingebaut !

Wie kann ich herausfinden, wo das Problem liegt ?



Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße

Hendrik


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (25 Januar 2021)

Hallo Hendrik,

die beschriebene Meldung "*eventmsg: Event reset:unexpected stop of runtime*" ist eine Standardmeldung beim Booten des Controllers, aber bezieht sich auf keinen Fehler.
Bzgl. spezifischer Diagnose deines Systems, möchte ich dich bitten direkt an uns im Wago Support zu wenden.
Wir sind gerne bei der Fehlersuche behilflich.


----------



## Termi (25 Januar 2021)

Hallo,
ich hatte auch arge Probleme mit der Firmware 18. Bei mir war es so, das gewisse Tasks nicht liefen. u.a. Visualisierung. Hab jetzt ein Ticket bei Wago. Ich bin wieder runter auf 17 mit dem Vorgänger des aktuellen E!. Nur blöde, dass die Sourcen merken, dass sie mit einer höheren Version geöffnet wurden. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja Datensicherungen. 

Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (25 Januar 2021)

Wichtig wäre, nicht verschiedene Verhalten in einen Topf zu werfen.
Daher macht es Sinn die Problemstellungen spezifisch in Zusammenarbeit mit uns zu untersuchen.


----------

